# Do you think the Bolt series will be released before September 9th?



## TazExprez (May 31, 2014)

Apple is holding their annual late summer/early fall event this September 9th. The potential announcement of a new Apple TV with an App Store could be a game changer. I know that a new Apple TV has been rumored for a long time and nothing has been released for about 3 years. If such a device were to be released, it could replace cable boxes for a great deal of customers, since every major MSO has an iOS app that could stream live TV and some could even stream DVR content. So I wonder if the Bolt series will be released before this event? Perhaps such a device could even be a complement to the Bolt series and work as an extension, just like the Mini?


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

I don't think anyone who posts here knows when the Bolt will roll out. I don't -- I predicted it would come out Tuesday of this week! That said, I do think it would be smart for TiVo to announce the new product next week, maybe Sept. 1, ahead of the new Apple TV (which will generate increased coverage of cord cutting and the changing TV landscape, a conversation TiVo wants to be part of.) The week after, Apple will suck all the air out of the room with Sept. 9 announcements of new iPhones and Apple TV. If the Bolt came out that week, it would get lost in the media shuffle. Maybe Bolt would follow the next week (Sept. 14 - 18). The week after that, Sept. 21-25, is when the new fall TV season really gets going. Seems like TiVo would want their new product available for customers to use by then. That said, someone on here says a TiVo rep told them the current sale on Roamios will last until Sept. 21. So who knows?!


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

[ARGH]not another meaningless Bolt thread [/ARGH]
So you couldn't ask this in any of the other bazillion Bolt threads?

It's pretty easy to answer, since there has never been ANY official mentions of the Bolt or a release OR a scheduled Tivo event it would be very low odds.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

My feelings exactly.

And Apple Tv is just a regular ATV with a dummy iphone for a controller and (eventually) there may be an OTT service, possibly with one's local network channels if rumors are correct.

They still won't pay you to subscribe to a tv package.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

dianebrat said:


> [ARGH]not another meaningless Bolt thread [/ARGH]
> So you couldn't ask this in any of the other bazillion Bolt threads?
> 
> It's pretty easy to answer, since there has never been ANY official mentions of the Bolt or a release OR a scheduled Tivo event it would be very low odds.


Does TiVo typically roll out new hardware at pre-announced media events, a la Apple, or do they just do it via press release/website?


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

I find it amusing how FCC records and rumors become fact of a new box coming soon. No one know anything, it's all speculation.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

b_scott said:


> I find it amusing how FCC records and rumors become fact of a new box coming soon. No one know anything, it's all speculation.


Why would tivo submit for approval to the FCC for three new boxes if they weren't working on and planning to release these said new boxes???


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

HarperVision said:


> Why would tivo submit for approval to the FCC for three new boxes if they weren't working on and planning to release these said new boxes???


Sony makes FCC plans all the time and half their stuff never sees the light of day. Many times it's just to get patents and keep them.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

b_scott said:


> Sony makes FCC plans all the time and half their stuff never sees the light of day. Many times it's just to get patents and keep them.


Fair enough if that's true. I don't know much about FCC filings etc TBH.

I highly doubt that's what a small company like tivo is doing with this though. They even assigned new TCD product numbers and what they did with this is consistent with their new product releases in the past apparently.

I guess we shall see, hopefully soon!


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

b_scott said:


> I find it amusing how FCC records and rumors become fact of a new box coming soon. No one know anything, it's all speculation.





b_scott said:


> Sony makes FCC plans all the time and half their stuff never sees the light of day. Many times it's just to get patents and keep them.


While no one who actually knows TiVo's next planned product release date is going to be saying anything until the time comes, we can have a near 100% assurance that they are working on there next DVR. Roamio has been here 2 full years now and given TiVos current actions it is certainly reasonable to expect an updated DVR within the next year. It is also not unreasonable to expect one this season.

It is also fairly unreasonable for people to pass up the current deals on the base & OTA Roamio if those units meet their needs/wants. But if one, really is ok with want they have, wants a 6 tuner DVR, wants built in "stream" functions, or is moving to 4K/UHD it might be worth waiting to see if something new comes along.

We all love to speculate and with the TiVo stars aligning as they have no reason not to have some fun doing so now. After all TiVo did have the web page up with the Bolt name & picture up until it was found by someone on these forums, I don't think many companies work on web sites to long of a period before they intend on using them.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

b_scott said:


> Sony makes FCC plans all the time and half their stuff never sees the light of day. Many times it's just to get patents and keep them.


I'm not an expert on the process, but this doesn't seem right to me.

Things go through the FCC approval process to make sure the EMI produced from the device is within guidelines. I'd imagine the products they get are very close to finished products, well beyond the point you would file for patent protection.

Companies go thru the USPTO for patents.


----------



## peakay (Apr 7, 2002)

Well, I just bit on the Roamio refurb deal, so I hope if they release it that they do so within the 30-day return window!


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

peakay said:


> Well, I just bit on the Roamio refurb deal, so I hope if they release it that they do so within the 30-day return window!


You have a very good fully function OTA or Cable DVR, my guess is an new product release that is both OTA or Cable will cost 2Xs what you paid. With all the posts and speculation there are really only a few things that really have a probability of changing. 
Built in Android/iOS streaming abilities
Built in MOCA
Specked to meet 4K requirements, including ability to stream 4K from Netflix/Amazon
I also strongly believe any change in software will also go to the Roamio line, the wild card is if an OTA only version comes in with a lower price that might make OTA only people prefer it over the OTA Roamio.


----------



## DocNo (Oct 10, 2001)

peakay said:


> Well, I just bit on the Roamio refurb deal, so I hope if they release it that they do so within the 30-day return window!


Meh - as others pointed out the second iteration of a generation is usually to cheapen the production costs and maximize profit, not offer substantial improvements in hardware/functionality. If I can't get my Roamio that just decided to crap out replaced I'll take advantage of the current refurb/lifetime deal. Heck, I still may since it's the cheapest way to get lifetime right now and I was on the fence with the Roamio when I first got it and didn't get lifetime. Glad I didn't pay the $500 or whatever outrageous price they wanted then. I may break even a year later  Did get screwed paying lifetime on the Mini now that they have dropped that. Oh well... If I think about all I have spent on Tivo's (and hard drives!) since 2000 it would probably be really depressing.


----------



## whwalton (Feb 11, 2007)

I heard the Bolt is going to be white.
I wonder if it would be "Apple white" with Apple announcing it on the 9th


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

I heard the Bolt is going to make toast.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Actually, I heard that it includes a microwave oven, and so not good for toast.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

At a higher price for little value add, I heard the Bolt is going to be toast.

Do I think the Bolt series will be released before September 9th? No.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Hopefully the Bolt will be released before September 9th, 2016. But with TiVo you never know.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> Hopefully the Bolt will be released before September 9th, 2016. But with TiVo you never know.




I happen to think there's a great chance it comes out before September 9th despite Tivo's reputation.


----------



## bferrell (Jun 22, 2005)

trip1eX said:


> I happen to think there's a great chance it comes out before September 9th despite Tivo's reputation.


So... guess not? Too bad, I'd like to get an OTA box, but I'm going to wait for the new hardware.


----------

